# New CD-Changer!!!!



## Sicily1918 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ha-ha! I just got my Alpine CHA-S634 changer/MP3 player! It's sweet! Very clean sound, too. 

Incidentally, my adapter's the Soundgate, V5.


----------



## isomer (Mar 17, 2004)

*how much*

Hey dude, how much did you pay for the cd changer and where did you get it?



Sicily1918 said:


> Ha-ha! I just got my Alpine CHA-S634 changer/MP3 player! It's sweet! Very clean sound, too.
> 
> Incidentally, my adapter's the Soundgate, V5.


----------



## Xyrium (Apr 4, 2004)

Check out Ebay. There are a few going for under $250 right now.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Xyrium said:


> Check out Ebay. There are a few going for under $250 right now.


MSRP is $299. I found places on the internet that sell them with warranty for $230.


----------



## Sicily1918 (Dec 12, 2003)

www.logjamelectronics.com

Everything for like... $350 or thereabouts?

From memory:
$239 - Changer
$99 - Soundgate
$14 - A-I Net to M-Bus adapter.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

isomer said:


> Hey dude, how much did you pay for the cd changer and where did you get it?


Got mine from Crutchfield, whole pkg for about $365 including 634 changer, Blitzsafe adaptor, and cable. No skipping so far, sound quality is great, but slow to read MP3 discs the first time (up to several minutes before ya hear anything).


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

rpeeples said:


> Got mine from Crutchfield, whole pkg for about $365 including 634 changer, Blitzsafe adaptor, and cable. No skipping so far, sound quality is great, but slow to read MP3 discs the first time (up to several minutes before ya hear anything).


 The great lag in reading MP3 discs is one of the issues with set up. Another board member ran across this issue and contacted Crutchfield. Crutchfield "determined" that something was defective and exchanged the CD changer and adapter. I am sure that did not solve the problem. The other issue with this set up is the inability to do "random all discs", it selects a disc radomly and then plays the tracks in that disc only randomly.


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> The great lag in reading MP3 discs is one of the issues with set up. Another board member ran across this issue and contacted Crutchfield. Crutchfield "determined" that something was defective and exchanged the CD changer and adapter. I am sure that did not solve the problem. The other issue with this set up is the inability to do "random all discs", it selects a disc radomly and then plays the tracks in that disc only randomly.


yeah...  ... oh well, I'm going to live with it for a while and see if it gets on my nerves or not. If it does, a Phatbox may be in my future...


----------



## SDFrey (Mar 6, 2004)

Sicily1918 said:


> Ha-ha! I just got my Alpine CHA-S634 changer/MP3 player! It's sweet! Very clean sound, too.
> 
> Incidentally, my adapter's the Soundgate, V5.


Hey Sicily,
I have the OEM 6cd changer in my 2004 325CiC and what to change it out.
Is the adapter used allow the new changer to just plug into the cabling?
My changer is located in the left side of trunk in a slot next to the wheel well.
Do you know if the Alpine goes in that hole?
Steven


----------



## rpeeples (Apr 15, 2004)

SDFrey said:


> Hey Sicily,
> I have the OEM 6cd changer in my 2004 325CiC and what to change it out.
> Is the adapter used allow the new changer to just plug into the cabling?
> My changer is located in the left side of trunk in a slot next to the wheel well.
> ...


Yup, goes right in the same slot. You need either the Blitzsafe or Soundgate adaptor (plus a short cable) to adapt the Alpine MP3 changer to the car's wiring harness, then it behaves pretty much like the OEM changer.


----------

